# Well, it's time, and I sho do dread it...



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

But I gotta re-line th' brakes on th' 2N. 
And ya'll know where this will end up. 
It will be one of those: "While ya got it apart might as well......."


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep might as well it will save tearing it down later.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

st3gamefarm said:


> But I gotta re-line th' brakes on th' 2N.
> And ya'll know where this will end up.
> It will be one of those: "While ya got it apart might as well......."


Good luck, take some pictures!! edro:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 16, 2013)

Good Luck. 

I have a feeling that when I pull the wheels off mine to replace them, I'm going to want to inspect the brakes while they're off. Have no idea what that will turn up.


----------



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

I wish I could simply pull the wheels off and access the brakes. But it just doesn't work that way.


----------

